# I have a 1986 Ford Econoline 350 (LOW LOW MILES)



## LeftCoast (Jun 27, 2013)

This van has 56,000 ORIGINAL MILES. Mechanically, it's in great shape. This van runs like a fuckin champ and I want to buy a school bus. It has a laid purgo floor in it now, and I am willing to convert the rest of it for you (on my own time, for free, if you do buy it). Clean tabs, clean title, I am the 3rd owner of the van. I live downtown, don't need a van anymore, and that's the shpeel. Come peep it if you want SEATTLE, WA! The pics are while I was laying in the floor before i mounted the chairs back in place. FULL SIZE VAN WOOHOO!!


----------



## LeftCoast (Jun 27, 2013)

I can also reupholster the inside too. This van runs like a fuckin BOSS. No mechanical problems aside from the drivers side window needing the motor re attatched (as it's a powered window). NO LEAKS! No bullshit, you cant find a van that runs this good or with this low of miles in the area unless someones grandpa just croaked and left you his van. This is the widest series of ford vans released with stock bodies. Holla!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 27, 2013)

you forgot to mention how much you want for it


----------



## LeftCoast (Jun 27, 2013)

Lookin at 2,000. And I will gladly help you convert it to whatever you want


----------



## dandy (Jun 28, 2013)

nowhere near seattle nor do i need a van but i just gotta say that's a pretty pimp floor for a van


----------



## LeftCoast (Jun 28, 2013)

Still no dice, but thanks


----------



## CaptainCassius (Jun 29, 2013)

fuuu makes me almost wanna trade in my truck


----------



## LeftCoast (Jun 29, 2013)

If you want it two grand and it's yours


----------



## Cody (Sep 19, 2013)

Very nice, very nice. I'd buy it in a heart beat, but first I have to start up my project funds.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Aug 1, 2015)

Damn... he [??] deleted himself.
I know this is an old post but if anyone want's another opinion, I have parked where I'm at an 84 Ford E-350 diesel van [6.9 non-turbocharged, with a Chrysler 4:88 Dana 60 rear] that - when the time comes - I will be using as a base camp, assuming I can get her towed way up north again, when the time comes as she currently does not run.
These vans are / were built right, essentially commercial vehicles and yes, parts are expensive [if you go the diesel route] but something like this cat had for sale, can easily become a mobile home.
Best of all - they don't stick out, you can be real discreet in one of these things - as opposed to a bus or a camper.
Wonder if he ever sold it............. at that price, he should have - as it's worth a whole lot more if what he [or she, don't know who Leftcoast was] said was true.


----------

